# Anyone day trading the KOSPI?



## squeezed out (28 July 2009)

would like some feedback..

how is it to trade?

SPI is killing me.
Hang Seng is too volatile.
and Nikkei would put me to sleep.


----------



## rossw (3 August 2009)

don't trade it but do watch a live chart every day
plenty of volume, like average of about 3k contracts per 3min candle
seems to a bit of movement each day - at least 1 point on a slow day, tick size is 0.05 points


----------

